# New two and half men tonight



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

Not sure how I feel about Ashton Kutcher replacing charlie, but will give it a chance.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm not happy

Charlie was class, suppose i'll watch it and see


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

+1 

Not made my mind up yet


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Yeah, wouldn't be fair to judge without watching it


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

I've only ever watched 30sec's or so of 2 and a half men, but will flick onto it to see whether I like it now it's changed.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Im the same,charlie was a legend so dubious at this ,will give it a try but dont like ashton kutcher much tbh


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

agree with you serious, lee & rob, not sure kutcher can fill his boots, charlie was made for the role!

will be watching it to see if its any good though


----------



## shredder1uk (Oct 5, 2008)

It was a pretty good episode got a pretty good feeling it will be good.


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

I'll be watching it. I reckon it'll be weird at first, but after a few episodes I'll be used to it 

Apparently Chuck Lorre rips it out of Charlie with the new script, after Charlie's outburst on CBS when he went off the rails.


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

don't think there will be that much of Aston in this one. Most prob all about killing off Charlie.


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Good so far.......

Chuck Lorre's a legend!


----------



## AboveFunction (Aug 8, 2011)

Seen this this morning after it aired in the US then watched it again tonight, It is still funny.

Maybe it was the writers and not Charlie Sheen that made the program so good... will wait and see for more episodes though


----------



## tweekster (Mar 17, 2006)

Don't know if it's just me but i couldn't see the next episode on the sky planner or in the search facility,can anyone shed any light on when episode 2 will air.
Thanks in advance


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Have it on the list to watch. Although Sheen played the part well I think the script was the key to the show.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

tweekster said:


> Don't know if it's just me but i couldn't see the next episode on the sky planner or in the search facility,can anyone shed any light on when episode 2 will air.
> Thanks in advance


Tonight on comedy central mate


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I actually thought it was funnier, but it was the first one with Ashton in it, lets see how it pans out.....


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

I enjoyed it. For me it was all about Alan, Jake and burta anyway.


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Anyone seen The Roast of Carlie Sheen?..........:doublesho :lol:


----------



## tweekster (Mar 17, 2006)

Showshine said:


> Tonight on comedy central mate


Had a look but it was the first episode again.I checked again this morning and its the same episode repeated until sunday night and then no more after that,very strange


----------



## DuncanMon (May 25, 2009)

tweekster said:


> Had a look but it was the first episode again.I checked again this morning and its the same episode repeated until sunday night and then no more after that,very strange


I was the same very confused looking for next episode.

Finally saw it advertised as starting in October, Monday the 10th I think.

Bet it'll be continuing airing in America now and we'll just be delayed.

Personally I watched the episode and felt the funeral scene was kind of stupidly done, seemed everyone was a bit to "cheeky" for his death, but I suppose it fits. Also felt like the laugh track on this episode was so much more noticable than before, probably just because they had pointed it out on radio 1 before i watched. Watched it for a second time with my Dad and enjoyed it much more for some reason, out loud laughing :thumb:

Hopefully the writers can hold it together. Keen to see what they do with Ashtons character, whether they essentially turn him into Charlie or keep him as the more Allan like but rich character he was in this episode.


----------

